# Thinking about a 4.5" 1911



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

I'm considering getting a 4.5" 1911 - any companies out there making a solid model in the 450-550 range?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

If you shop very carefully, you might find one of the excellent S&Ws at the high end of that range (maybe lightly used). Failing that, Springfield.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

A used S&W for around $500 or $600. A Springfield or maybe a new Para Ord.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

4.5" 1911?

I thought the standard 1911 barrel length went from 5" to 4 1/4"??

If you're looking for a commander size, Buds has some nice Limited Editions Paras for $599.00 delivered. http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/411534402 
http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/411534645


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Generally I think you're right - the typical 'next smaller' is 4.25 - but I *have* seen a few 4.5 models, though I can't remember where. Could have been hallucinating...

I'm not fussy on the point - I just want a somewhat smaller 1911 frame. The difference between .25 and .50 is fairly unimportant.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's what they call the Commander with the 41/4" barrel.







:smt023


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

never heard of 4.5"
the commander is 4.25" and the rest of the modern productions 
are 5,4,&3"


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Gosh, you must be right. There isn't a 4.5" model.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Heh, I just assumed all along you wanted a Commander-sized pistol.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm thining about a 6"....

http://www.springfield-armory.com/armory.php?version=17


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> Heh, I just assumed all along you wanted a Commander-sized pistol.


You are correct - I just didn't want to confuse the issue by using the Colt trademark - sloppy of me in saying 4.5".

BTW, I see that you've got a controversy brewing at Bagram - the accounting soldier and her death. Is it making waves there as much as it is here? The press is playing it up as a conspiracy.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I thiought Para made a 4.5..I might be wrong though.

Update...Looked on paraord.com/ A 3.5 and 4.25


----------



## Mystro (May 13, 2006)

Heck, nothing wrong with using the Colt "trademark". 
Every other manufacturer has produced a "commander" length version at one time or another.:mrgreen:
It's a pretty common term.


----------



## Cabinetman (Nov 26, 2007)

The S&W seems like your best bet. 

Good luck in your search.


----------

